# Buying second hand car



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

All,

Looking at buying a second hand car in the Porto area as the long term rentals are quite pricey.

Am I legally allowed to buy a car over here and if so what documents do I need/ have to fill out to complete a sale?

Cheers!

Martin


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need a NIF number, an address, proof of Identity i.e. Passport, if you have some proof of no claims bonus *some* insurance companies will accept.
Once purchase is complete car has to be registered in your name at the Conservatoria, dealer normally does it, private sale cost generally split 50/50.
The owner of the vehicle is responsible for Road Tax so make certain it's up to date


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for this Canoeman most helpful!

I better get searching!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados, Carros Baratos will show you whats out there


----------

